
LOLPython - roder
http://www.dalkescientific.com/writings/diary/archive/2007/06/01/lolpython.html
======
dryicerx
I guess intergrating this with LOLCode feeds will be a breeze

[http://api.flickr.com/services/feeds/photos_public.gne?id=36...](http://api.flickr.com/services/feeds/photos_public.gne?id=36998705@N00&lang=en-
us&format=lolcode)

------
jpeterson
Maybe I'm just too old to get this, but why would someone waste their time on
this nonsense?

~~~
rogeriopvl
Although it's funny, I think it's a waste of time and talent.

~~~
electronslave
It's someone making an alternate grammar for the Python VM. There's no waste
in a learning exercise, even though the (juvenile, topical) humor may have
dated itself.

Note to self: in order to not piss off HN readers, make a tutorial/postmortem
at the end of the project.

~~~
scott_s
Worry not, it's just a small subset of people here. At least, I hope that most
of HN sees the value in doing something just because you want to.

------
electronslave
I remember porting my MapReduce clone to LOLPython. Three conditions had to
exist in order for this to happen: 1) I was in a former cattle weighing town-
turned-gambling nexus in northern New South Wales, 2) I was going to be there
for 2 months, and 3) I was very, very drunk.

I think there exists a whole set of sub-explanations for each, but it shall
suffice that severance pay, boredom and intoxication produce strange things.

